# Lake Blackshear Tournaments



## stumpman35 (Mar 8, 2017)

Are there any regular pot tournaments going on Lake Blackshear anymore?  There used to be one on the 1st and 3rd Saturday of every month out of the State Park.  I haven't fished it in a while.


----------

